# Once in a lifetime



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You hunters that experienced the snow goose hunting in central ND this fall were very fortunate.There was a period in mid November when I believe that the majority of the central flyway snows and blues were here at the same time. It was solid geese from Chase Lake refuge to South Dakota.This dense part of the migration was about 30 mi. wide by 100 mi. long.
It was a very late migration,all fields harvested, open water , and no pressure. You can see from the posts what the hunting was like.100 bird days were very common.The reason the birds decoyed so well is because many of them had never seen a human being before.They decoyed to your suburbans because they thought it was a musk ox. These birds came through Canada after all the hunters and guide services were done.Same thing here, there were no nonresidents and very few residents. Many of the juvies had never heard a gun shot.It was the best s&b hunting in my life.They will be back in 3 months . Better get your A game ready because it will be totally different.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i agree and seen it myself and have never seen snow goose hunting in my lifetime like that it was unreal when that snow hit from rugby up into northern sask then aberdeen south it was perfect for that 4 week period the weather was working with us those weeks and the birds were so decoy freindly i am glad you got out to see it my dad also got out and he was just in awe of how that would keep coming back for more and the numbers of birds was amazing to say the least :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very true - this was the best fall in ND for snow goose hunting I've ever witnessed. The birds even decoyed better than in Saskatchewan - first year I've ever seen that!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree this fall was unbelievable for snow geese. Everything came together perfectly. :beer:


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Too bad they showed up so late. My trip was done when they started filitering down. I did not help that the area I was hunting only had about 5 to 10% of the crops in too. The fields were all bare from the cranes and canadas before the snows even got there.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Darn, I missed them too. But I had a good time just being in ND.. Maybe this spring I can get a good shoot. I'll keep on trying.. Oh, I did get a deer with a rifle just before I left to head back to San Diego and then I got one in Utah with a Dodge... See ya in March...


----------

